# New guy from VA..



## KingVader (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,My name is Gavyn, I live in Richmond, VA and I have been to this forum a few times as a visitor and finally decided to join. Over the past 2 years I have really taken more of an interest in all kinds of firearms and purchased my first used firearm 2 years ago. It was a Lorcin 9mm (lol yea I know..horrible gun)..Me and a friend started going to the shooting range frequently and I really started to enjoy it. After that me and my dad took a concealed weapons class I was fortunate enough to try out a random assortmen of guns..Colt 1911, Beretta M9, Glock 17 & 21, Ruger sr9c..etc... Last year I started working armed security and I really enjoy it. Since the Lorcin (now long gone), I have purchased 3 new firearms. Kel-tec PF-9 in OD green, Ruger SR9 all black, and a brand new Gen 4 Glock 21 that I havent even fired yet! I love the sport/hobby and looking to learn as much as I can and hopefully make another purchase or 2 later on down the road...Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome from Iowa!


----------



## KingVader (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks alot....here are a few pics of the firearms I have...

I love my Kel-tec, It is small enough for me to take almost anywhere and I was lucky enough to find the OD green model. Got it at a gun show here in Richmond for a great price brand new. Ive fired about 100 rounds thru it and no problems..about 20 of them were Winchester Nato +P rounds too.










I bought my Ruger SR9 around tax time as a late B-day gift to myself. Right after I bought it I went straight to Dominon shooting range and tested it lol....I had fired the SR9c before and liked it so I knew I would love this one. I bought sum 
Winchester Ranger Talons for this and the Kel-tec and also sum Winchester PDX1s and Corbon Hollow points.










My Gen 4 Glock 21 I acutally purchased for my last security job but ended up leaving before I even wore it on duty lol..Now I work for a different security company and Im using this as my duty weapon. I actually have never even fired this one yet lol..I have used a Glock 21 before at the range but I just havent gotten around to breaking this one in yet. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE my Glock (no disrespect to any other manufacturer). I picked up 2 or 3 extra mags for it and sum Winchester Ranger Talons as well. I have big hands so the Glock 21 feels great in my hand..










Ill try to take sum more pics when I get home and post them.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard from another Virginian. Good to have you here. You might want to visit the Virginia forum on opencarry.org as there is a lot of meet and greets in and around Richmond.

Stay safe.


----------



## KingVader (Oct 25, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Welcome aboard from another Virginian. Good to have you here. You might want to visit the Virginia forum on opencarry.org as there is a lot of meet and greets in and around Richmond.
> 
> Stay safe.


Cool..thanks for the info, ill check it out. My next purchase will probably be a 1911 so Im doing research on that now


----------



## KingVader (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome guys...went to the range this weekend before the storm hit and had sum fun...tried out a few 1911s and fired the Ruger SR9...Next time I go I will only take the Glock 21 and put about 200 rounds thru it if I can...

Im am in love with the Ruger SR1911 and the Springfield Loaded model..dont know which one I want now...they both felt really good in my hand, and both fired very very smooth. Didnt have the opportunity to take them down and look at the internals so Ill have to go to the gun store to do that.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome.. I work in Richmond but live in Powhatan.. I too love the Ruger SR1911.. great shooter. It is a lot of gun for the money. I just bought a Beretta 96FS Inox today..hope to have it shipped to my FFL tomorrow..then off to the range.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It takes a lot of courage to admit that you bought a Lorcin. :mrgreen:


----------

